# Cheese Bread TNT



## kadesma (Mar 28, 2011)

We all enjoy fresh hot bread plain if good but butter and cheese is the way to go  Slice a whole loaf of french bread into 1 inch slices. In a small bowl combine 1 crushed clove of garlic 1 tea. Majoram1/2 cup soft butter 1/4cup fresh chopped parsley mix well.Spread this mixture over bread Spronkle all over your bread with 1 cup of parmesan. Wrap in foil and bake at 400 for 20 min open foil and bake 5 min more.
Enjoy
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yum!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 29, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yum!


Thanks for the YUM Ialways can depend on you
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 30, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Thanks for the YUM Ialways can depend on you
> kades


 
Bread...cheese!  Yep, I need some of that!


----------

